# Citizenship application - no birth certificate



## ozmikal (Oct 3, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I have a tricky situation. I am about to apply for my Australian citizenship. I have every required document apart from the birth certificate.

We did not have such certificates in my country of birth at the time I was born. They have them now, but I am not sure if I can have one made for me now, as an adult who no longer even lives in that country.

I know that I can call DIAC, but given how difficult it is to get an answer from them sometimes, I was wondering if anyone here knows what I can do to prove my date and place of birth.

Thanks.

PS: I already have all the other documents, such as passport, drivers licence, etc.


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

What documents were provided when you got your passport, and when you applied for your Australian visa?

Regards


----------



## ozmikal (Oct 3, 2010)

My original country's passport was granted after submission of local council paperwork and filling out the relevant application form.

The Australian visa was granted after submission of all documents required for the visa application.The only document which offered proof of identity in that application was a "statutory declaration to confirm identity" signed by a commissioner of oaths (local version of the Australian JP). There were many other identifying documents also submitted: passport, driver's licence, employment identification card (which indicates a connection with the taxation office and the compulsory public superannuation scheme).

But none of these documents was a birth certificate or 
- family book showing both parents' names
- identification document issued by the government
- court-issued documents that verify identity

Note that the visa was granted quite a few years ago now.


----------



## ozmikal (Oct 3, 2010)

Just found the original visa application document checklist conditions.

They state that if there is no birth certificate, then a stat dec confirming identity in conjunction with a passport is sufficient.


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

Yes I thought it would be. You would have undergone 2 strict identity checks before - getting your passport and applying for your Australian visa. You have provide all of the identity documents you provided in your Australian Visa application. Also include a short submission describing why you haven't got a birth certificate, and what documents you have in liu of your birth certificate.

Regards


----------



## ozmikal (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks, Jeremy. That's great help!


----------



## ozlink (Sep 17, 2015)

ozmikal said:


> Just found the original visa application document checklist conditions.
> 
> They state that if there is no birth certificate, then a stat dec confirming identity in conjunction with a passport is sufficient.


Hi there,

What details you'd provided to support your application along with stat dec form?

thanks


----------



## ozmikal (Oct 3, 2010)

I provided every single document that was listed at the time as a required document on the immigration department website.


----------



## ozlink (Sep 17, 2015)

ozmikal said:


> I provided every single document that was listed at the time as a required document on the immigration department website.


Did CO ask to provide birth certificate? Or we can provide any equivalent docs?


----------



## ozmikal (Oct 3, 2010)

Please read the other posts in this thread. All the answers to your questions have already been covered.


----------



## OzGuy (Oct 3, 2016)

ozmikal said:


> Just found the original visa application document checklist conditions.
> 
> They state that if there is no birth certificate, then a stat dec confirming identity in conjunction with a passport is sufficient.


Hi OZmikal, so just to confirm that are you saying that passport was sufficent and no birth certificate was required to be submitted? ( I have a similar scenario actually).


----------



## ozmikal (Oct 3, 2010)

OzGuy said:


> Hi OZmikal, so just to confirm that are you saying that passport was sufficent and no birth certificate was required to be submitted? ( I have a similar scenario actually).


No, unfortunately the documentation which was sufficient for the spouse visa application was not sufficient for the citizenship application. A brand new birth certificate from the country of origin was indeed mandatory for my application, and so I had to apply formally back home and wait a couple of months in order to get the birth certificate and apply for Oz citizenship.

I guess it's a much more serious step, getting the citizenship.


----------

